# Chromecast with Google TV Or TiVo Stream 4K?



## Jim1348

I already have one TiVo Stream 4k. It is not on a primary TV, but I have used it enough that I am pretty comfortable with it and I am pretty satisfied with it.

Now, with our oldest son out of the house, my wife is setting up his old bedroom as a guest room. She put a Samsung TV in there and I am considering adding a streaming device. 

Anyway, for anybody here that has experience with both the Chromecast with Google TV and TiVo Stream 4K, is the Chromecast with Google TV better than the TiVo Stream 4K and, if so, how or why? What makes it better?


----------



## osu1991

Personally I prefer the TiVo now and have moved it back to my primary tv and relegated the chromecast with google tv to the bedroom. 

I hate the small slippery chromecast remote and it seemed like I was always waiting for it to refresh the Home Screen before I could anything. 

I have de-TiVo’d my 2 TS4K’s and currently prefer them and a roku as my primary devices, then the 4K Max Fire Stick. The chromecast is bottom of list of the 4 device types I have.


----------



## NashGuy

Jim1348 said:


> I already have one TiVo Stream 4k. It is not on a primary TV, but I have used it enough that I am pretty comfortable with it and I am pretty satisfied with it.
> 
> Now, with our oldest son out of the house, my wife is setting up his old bedroom as a guest room. She put a Samsung TV in there and I am considering adding a streaming device.
> 
> Anyway, for anybody here that has experience with both the Chromecast with Google TV and TiVo Stream 4K, is the Chromecast with Google TV better than the TiVo Stream 4K and, if so, how or why? What makes it better?


It sounds like you're looking for an Android TV device that handles 4K HDR and isn't too expensive. Here's another option you might consider: the Onn UHD Streaming Device from Walmart. It's only $19.88 and has a remote control (designed by Google) that's arguably better than the one that comes with either the latest Chromecast (slippery, with awkwardly placed volume controls) or the TS4K (which has useless number buttons at the bottom). The Onn remote has channel up/down buttons that work with compatible channel-based apps and a Live TV button that launches only YouTube TV. Also has a TV input button and an Android TV settings button. The four app buttons at bottom are for popular services: Netflix, YouTube, Disney+ and HBO Max. The remote can do IR commands to control your TV power and volume in case HDMI-CEC doesn't work properly.









It's been surprisingly well-supported with updates this year that have squashed bugs, improved performance and added features such as auto-HDR (i.e. turns HDR output on or off depending on the format of the video playing). It has the standard latest version of the Android TV home screen with the Discover tab that incorporates some of Google TV's best features, including personalized recommendations from Google as well as the Google TV watchlist (which you can add titles to via Google search on any device). The processor inside it is very similar to the ones in the Chromecast and TS4K despite its lower price. Performance is snappy. It supports wifi 5 (AC) with MIMO for a good connection.

The main reasons not to get this device are because it does not support Dolby Vision (only regular HDR10) or Dolby Atmos (only lower-format Dolby Audio). Also, it has a mini-USB port rather than the newer USB-C port that better allows for peripherals to be plugged in in case you want to attach external storage, an ethernet adapter, etc. Also, unlike the new Chromecast, I'm pretty sure that this device can't do frame rate switching (e.g. switch from 60 Hz to 24 Hz to 30 Hz) based on the native frame rate of the video playing; I think it outputs everything at 60 Hz. So if you want a more deluxe home theater device, this may not be for you. (But then if that's what you're after, you're probably better served by the Nvidia Shield TV or an Apple TV 4K.)

I've never used the TS4K but I have used both the Chromecast and the Onn UHD Device. My recommendation is the latter. The only reason I would recommend the TS4K over the Onn is because you like to use the TiVo Stream app that comes pre-installed on the TS4K.


----------



## Marsousa75

I just returned my ccwgtv. I didn't like the remote, hated it actually and it just felt laggy. I still prefer my ts4k. It's on my primary tv. My fs4k is on my secondary tv in the porch. Also the number buttons on the ts4k remote are not useless, you can use them to go directly to a channel on live tv apps or you can remap then to perform other functions. Eventually I'll end up buying another ts4k to replace the fs4k.


----------



## Foogie

NashGuy said:


> It sounds like you're looking for an Android TV device that handles 4K HDR and isn't too expensive. Here's another option you might consider: the Onn UHD Streaming Device from Walmart. It's only $19.88 and has a remote control (designed by Google) that's arguably better than the one that comes with either the latest Chromecast (slippery, with awkwardly placed volume controls) or the TS4K (which has useless number buttons at the bottom). The Onn remote has channel up/down buttons that work with compatible channel-based apps and a Live TV button that launches only YouTube TV. Also has a TV input button and an Android TV settings button. The four app buttons at bottom are for popular services: Netflix, YouTube, Disney+ and HBO Max. The remote can do IR commands to control your TV power and volume in case HDMI-CEC doesn't work properly.
> 
> View attachment 66047
> 
> 
> It's been surprisingly well-supported with updates this year that have squashed bugs, improved performance and added features such as auto-HDR (i.e. turns HDR output on or off depending on the format of the video playing). It has the standard latest version of the Android TV home screen with the Discover tab that incorporates some of Google TV's best features, including personalized recommendations from Google as well as the Google TV watchlist (which you can add titles to via Google search on any device). The processor inside it is very similar to the ones in the Chromecast and TS4K despite its lower price. Performance is snappy. It supports wifi 5 (AC) with MIMO for a good connection.
> 
> The main reasons not to get this device are because it does not support Dolby Vision (only regular HDR10) or Dolby Atmos (only lower-format Dolby Audio). Also, it has a mini-USB port rather than the newer USB-C port that better allows for peripherals to be plugged in in case you want to attach external storage, an ethernet adapter, etc. Also, unlike the new Chromecast, I'm pretty sure that this device can't do frame rate switching (e.g. switch from 60 Hz to 24 Hz to 30 Hz) based on the native frame rate of the video playing; I think it outputs everything at 60 Hz. So if you want a more deluxe home theater device, this may not be for you. (But then if that's what you're after, you're probably better served by the Nvidia Shield TV or an Apple TV 4K.)
> 
> I've never used the TS4K but I have used both the Chromecast and the Onn UHD Device. My recommendation is the latter. The only reason I would recommend the TS4K over the Onn is because you like to use the TiVo Stream app that comes pre-installed on the TS4K.


The form factor of the onn4k streamer is weird - it has no additional i/o ports and uses an unusually large power brick and a full length hdmi cable (all of which is many times heavier than the streamer).
Also the Tivo4k will likely be switching over to the newer user interface next year as Internationally we are seeing other countries changing to the latest google/android user interface, Tivo has said it did not have to change to the new interface until after the second year of the device release date. Also the Tivo4k may get an update to AndroidTV 10 according to an official google console source.


----------



## NashGuy

Foogie said:


> The form factor of the onn4k streamer is weird - it has no additional i/o ports and uses an unusually large power brick and a full length hdmi cable (all of which is many times heavier than the streamer).


Yeah, that's true. The HDMI port is on one side and the power port is on the opposite side. But it's very lightweight (partially because it has an external power brick), so the box can just sort of hang behind the TV or lie on the floor behind and below it. Some folks velcro it to the back of the TV. The remote doesn't need line of sight to the box so it can be completely hidden.

As to additional i/o ports, you can plug a micro USB OTG hub into the power port for some degree of expansion. But most folks don't need or care about expansion. If you do, yeah, there are better options out there.



Foogie said:


> Also the Tivo4k will likely be switching over to the newer user interface next year as Internationally we are seeing other countries changing to the latest google/android user interface, Tivo has said it did not have to change to the new interface until after the second year of the device release date. Also the Tivo4k may get an update to AndroidTV 10 according to an official google console source.


Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if that gets enforced and the TS4K has to upgrade to the Google TV UI (which largely does the same sort of thing as TiVo's own TiVo Stream app, which would be kind of awkward). If Google does require all recent Android TV devices to switch to Google TV, then I'd imagine it will hit the Onn device too (which is already running Android TV 10, BTW).


----------



## socrplyr

NashGuy said:


> If Google does require all recent Android TV devices to switch to Google TV, then I'd imagine it will hit the Onn device too (which is already running Android TV 10, BTW).


Does it not already have it? Mine just updated and I thought it said that it was being given Google TV, but I didn't read it carefully. The interface looks pretty much the same since it got an update a few months ago. I haven't spent enough time to understand what really makes it Google TV vs not. The launcher has the tabs at the top, but fewer of them than the ccwgtv. I don't use the Onn device much as it keeps giving me audio issues. The interface has some pros and cons vs the older one on the ts4k. It feels a little snappier and more polished. I prefer the apps showing next to their content. Sometimes I am flipping through and decide to go with that service, but don't want to jump straight into it. It is something that I will get used to as time goes on. The limited number of supported apps makes the bookmarking not very useful to me. However, that is the concept I am after. If it worked perfectly for me, I would go with the Onn device over the ts4k. It would work out of the box without being de-TiVo'd. I am actually OK with the TiVo stuff, but it makes it too slow and it just didn't integrate with the things I use these days. It really doesn't support a good TV service. The sling stuff is OK, but not what I am looking for.


----------



## Guyser

NashGuy said:


> It sounds like you're looking for an Android TV device that handles 4K HDR and isn't too expensive. Here's another option you might consider: the Onn UHD Streaming Device from Walmart. It's only $19.88 and has a remote control (designed by Google) that's arguably better than the one that comes with either the latest Chromecast (slippery, with awkwardly placed volume controls) or the TS4K (which has useless number buttons at the bottom). The Onn remote has channel up/down buttons that work with compatible channel-based apps and a Live TV button that launches only YouTube TV. Also has a TV input button and an Android TV settings button. The four app buttons at bottom are for popular services: Netflix, YouTube, Disney+ and HBO Max. The remote can do IR commands to control your TV power and volume in case HDMI-CEC doesn't work properly.
> 
> View attachment 66047
> 
> 
> It's been surprisingly well-supported with updates this year that have squashed bugs, improved performance and added features such as auto-HDR (i.e. turns HDR output on or off depending on the format of the video playing). It has the standard latest version of the Android TV home screen with the Discover tab that incorporates some of Google TV's best features, including personalized recommendations from Google as well as the Google TV watchlist (which you can add titles to via Google search on any device). The processor inside it is very similar to the ones in the Chromecast and TS4K despite its lower price. Performance is snappy. It supports wifi 5 (AC) with MIMO for a good connection.
> 
> The main reasons not to get this device are because it does not support Dolby Vision (only regular HDR10) or Dolby Atmos (only lower-format Dolby Audio). Also, it has a mini-USB port rather than the newer USB-C port that better allows for peripherals to be plugged in in case you want to attach external storage, an ethernet adapter, etc. Also, unlike the new Chromecast, I'm pretty sure that this device can't do frame rate switching (e.g. switch from 60 Hz to 24 Hz to 30 Hz) based on the native frame rate of the video playing; I think it outputs everything at 60 Hz. So if you want a more deluxe home theater device, this may not be for you. (But then if that's what you're after, you're probably better served by the Nvidia Shield TV or an Apple TV 4K.)
> 
> I've never used the TS4K but I have used both the Chromecast and the Onn UHD Device. My recommendation is the latter. The only reason I would recommend the TS4K over the Onn is because you like to use the TiVo Stream app that comes pre-installed on the TS4K.


My preferred device I have all 3.


----------



## NashGuy

socrplyr said:


> Does it not already have it? Mine just updated and I thought it said that it was being given Google TV, but I didn't read it carefully. The interface looks pretty much the same since it got an update a few months ago. I haven't spent enough time to understand what really makes it Google TV vs not. The launcher has the tabs at the top, but fewer of them than the ccwgtv.


On the latest version of Android TV (which the Onn device runs after updating itself), the tabs at the top are Search, Home, Discover, and Apps. The main default tab is Home.










On Google TV, the tabs are Search, For You, Live, Movies, Shows, Apps, and Library. The main default tab is For You.










Google TV has two main features: Google-powered content recommendations (based on your watch history, search history, and thumbs up/down ratings) and a unified cross-service Watchlist, which you can add titles to by bookmarking in the Google TV UI as well as from Google search results in browsers on all sorts of devices. All that resides on the For You tab. The link below lists the various services that cooperate with Google TV's recommendation and Watchlist system. (Note that Netflix does not support it, just as they don't support similar features on Apple TV.)
Google TV integrates with over 30 streaming services and apps, here's the full list [U]

The most recent update to Android TV added the Discover tab, which includes the recommendations and Watchlist features brought over from Google TV. Meanwhile, the Home tab on Android TV continues to feature your favorite apps in the top row with a cross-app Play Next row under that (which, I think, has always been pretty spotty in how well it works with various apps). Under that are app-specific rows that feature recommendations from individual apps you have installed, e.g. a Netflix row, a YouTube row, etc. These rows can be re-ordered or completely deleted, I believe. But unlike Google TV, Android TV's launcher completely lacks tabs devoted to Live channel-based sources (i.e. a grid guide showing live channels from YouTube TV, Sling, Pluto TV, etc.) or dedicated specifically to Movies, Shows, or your Library of owned content.


----------



## Guyser

I just switched both of my Ts4ks to Google TV interface. Much better. Thought I'd play with them since they are only $14.99 at my WalMart (yes they still have some). 3 Onns and 1 Chromecast. (killed 2 other onns by trying to upgrade them to 12, but it did not work).


----------



## Jim1348

Guyser said:


> ...Thought I'd play with them since they are only $14.99 at my WalMart (yes they still have some)...


Were they Clearance devices? I was at a Wal-Mart yesterday. The clerk said that they didn't have any, but could order them on-line from a Wal-Mart partner.


----------



## Guyser

Jim1348 said:


> Were they Clearance devices? I was at a Wal-Mart yesterday. The clerk said that they didn't have any, but could order them on-line from a Wal-Mart partner.


Yes they are on clearance, but not marked in this store. IN STORE ONLY deal. They were in the locked case with the Rokus. Just look for them at any other Wal-mart.


----------



## Jim1348

Guyser said:


> Yes they are on clearance, but not marked in this store. IN STORE ONLY deal. They were in the locked case with the Rokus. Just look for them at any other Wal-mart.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## peakay

I'd been using the TS4K for a couple weeks and then received a free Chromecast though a promotion with Sling, so gave it a try. Wow, not even close -- the Chromecast (for me) is so much better! It surfaces useful recommendations across multiple apps so much better that it really helps you find new shows and movies. The interface overall is just miles better and works more cohesively. Yes, I do prefer the feel of the Tivo remote, but some of the buttons are laid out so illogically (home button, lower left?? Tivo button where the select is on tivo DVRs? wtf?) and with so many useless buttons that I now prefer the CC remote even though it feels cheap.

For me its not even close and the TS4K is going to have to find a new home.


----------



## dbpaddler

My one TS4k doesn't seem to want to output digital surround. Best I get is prologic and none of the apps are showing up. I really do prefer the android tv interface over gtv, but I just keep having stupid little annoyances. And this one is killing my movie night as I go to watch Shang Chi, and it sounds like. Crap in my theater. Now I have to go setup a ccgtv and waste a half hour. 

And for people that don't like the ccgtv remote. The new google TV reference remote is $13 on aliexpress.








14.48US $ 31% OFF|Original Mecool Km2 Voice Remote Control Replacement For Km2 Google Netflix 4k Certified Voice Android Tv Box - Remote Control - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

dbpaddler said:


> My one TS4k doesn't seem to want to output digital surround. Best I get is prologic and none of the apps are showing up. I really do prefer the android tv interface over gtv, but I just keep having stupid little annoyances. And this one is killing my movie night as I go to watch Shang Chi, and it sounds like. Crap in my theater. Now I have to go setup a ccgtv and waste a half hour.
> 
> And for people that don't like the ccgtv remote. The new google TV reference remote is $13 on aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.48US $ 31% OFF|Original Mecool Km2 Voice Remote Control Replacement For Km2 Google Netflix 4k Certified Voice Android Tv Box - Remote Control - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a.aliexpress.com


Or you could pop into your local Walmart and spend $15 on their low-end Onn HD dongle which includes that same Google reference remote. Or $20 on their Onn UHD box, which includes that remote and is actually a very good little device, apparently far better/less buggy than the TS4K, with the exception that the Onn UHD doesn't support Dolby Vision or Atmos. (I wouldn't recommend anyone buy the $15 Onn dongle unless it's strictly for the remote and to just throw away the dongle.)


----------



## dbpaddler

NashGuy said:


> Or you could pop into your local Walmart and spend $15 on their low-end Onn HD dongle which includes that same Google reference remote. Or $20 on their Onn UHD box, which includes that remote and is actually a very good little device, apparently far better/less buggy than the TS4K, with the exception that the Onn UHD doesn't support Dolby Vision or Atmos. (I wouldn't recommend anyone buy the $15 Onn dongle unless it's strictly for the remote and to just throw away the dongle.)


Considering I have two CCGTV's, I'm not for creating more e-waste.

And think my surround issue was more the receiver than the TS4k as the ccgtv did the same thing but my BD player did surround just fine. So after some fiddling back and forth, which is annoying when you can't pinpoint what you did to correct it, all is fine. So went back to the TS4k. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

